# Retrofit Audi SatNav?



## davesTT225 (May 22, 2006)

...sorry if this has been asked before folks, I did a quick search and couldn't find any info at all really.

Is it possible to retrofit Audi's Sat Nav to a TT?
Approximate costs?
What's involved?
Is it worth it?

I'm using TomTom on my PDA at the moment, but I'd quite like to keep it OEM if possible. Anyone done this mod?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

davesTT225 said:


> ...sorry if this has been asked before folks, I did a quick search and couldn't find any info at all really.
> 
> Is it possible to retrofit Audi's Sat Nav to a TT?
> Approximate costs?
> ...


It is technically possible, IIRC, but the cost and effort involved would be astronomical and never heard of it being done.

The OE system obviously integrates well, but an aftermarket unit would be far cheaper and afford you far better navigation options.


----------



## davesTT225 (May 22, 2006)

that's what I feared, thanks for the reply though, I'll just stick to TomTom and a PDA mount!


----------



## TonyT (Aug 1, 2005)

TomTom would be a much better option as I heard from various VW/Audi forums that the Audi Sat-Nav s*cked big time.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

TonyT said:


> TomTom would be a much better option as I heard from various VW/Audi forums that the Audi Sat-Nav s*cked big time.


It's never failed to get me where I was going, in either the TT or the RS4... and there is nothing visible to steal, no tell-tale sucker marks on the windscreen even if you hide the unit etc.

BUT.... as a costly retrofit - I don't think so ;-)


----------



## wizzer (Mar 17, 2006)

clived said:


> TonyT said:
> 
> 
> > TomTom would be a much better option as I heard from various VW/Audi forums that the Audi Sat-Nav s*cked big time.
> ...


Have the Audi system, and I have to say i,m well pleased. It is very simple, but effective. Had a TomTom in my previous A4 with Ipaq and felt is was crap, by the time it found the satellite, I was where I wanted to be.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

clived said:


> TonyT said:
> 
> 
> > TomTom would be a much better option as I heard from various VW/Audi forums that the Audi Sat-Nav s*cked big time.
> ...


Have the Audi system, and I have to say i,m well pleased. It is very simple, but effective. Had a TomTom in my previous A4 with Ipaq and felt is was crap, by the time it found the satellite, I was where I wanted to be.[/quote]

Hi

Not so with the latest. I have a TT1 and it finds the satellites from my lounge in seconds. Retrofit? Noooooooooooooo

Joe


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I overheard someone asking about getting the Audi SatNav installed on their A4 one time when I was at my local dealer and they were told it would be about four/five times the cost of getting it done when built. Especially when you consider Audi Workshop prices.

Certainly made it sound prohibitively expensive to me.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell,

That sounds like bollocks to me. The TT system may not retrofit, but the DVD / CD based ones (as seen in the A4 / S4 etc) with the screen in the dash can be done "relatively" cheaply.

http://www.satnavsystems.com/audi/systems.htm#


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

It can be retro fitted and I had a link to a company in Germany that sold the harness, and input control knob along with everything else required as a kit. It was all guinine parts.

Will have to wait till I get back to my PC at home before I can dig out that link. Can't remember the price but it wasn't that bad as far as I can remember.

You'll need someone with VAG-Com to do a activate it after the install I think.


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

Here's the link. http://www.kfz-kabelbaum.de/assets/s2dm ... belbaum.de


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

My dealer told me when i bought my TT not to bother with Sat Nav from Audi for the TT because its crap !!!

He said they are few and far between and its a very expensive crap extra.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> Kell,
> 
> That sounds like bollocks to me. The TT system may not retrofit, but the DVD / CD based ones (as seen in the A4 / S4 etc) with the screen in the dash can be done "relatively" cheaply.
> 
> http://www.satnavsystems.com/audi/systems.htm#


Well it was Amersham Audi, so I'd expect anything they said to be bollocks.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Kell,
> ...


 :roll: :lol:


----------

